# Limnophila trichophylla



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This plant is distributed in the northern Taiwan, and different from the species named Limnophila sp"GUINEA" by Japanese aquarists because it is smaller and the color of its stem remains the same as other parts, while the Limnophila sp"GUINEA"is not.
I will say that it is one of our most delicate aquarium plants in Taiwan although it could have some relatives from the southeastern Asia.


----------

